# Best small city modern skylines (with metro pop not over 500,000)



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Regina (pop 250,000), Saskatchewan, Canada

Untitled by edfahl, on Flickr

Welcome to Regina by Garry9600, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Post only cities with the metro pop not over 500,000, the suburb cities within the major metro urban regions are not qualified in this thread.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Non skyline photos will be deleted, so think before you post.


----------



## bus driver (Dec 25, 2009)

Grozny (pop 291,000). Republic of Сhechnya. Russia 








https://timag82.livejournal.com/112480.html


----------



## carewser (Mar 12, 2005)

Yellowknife Canada, population 20,000


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Baguio City Philippines-318,676*









CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

Tagaytay City Philippines-71,181









CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Angeles City Philippines-411,634*









CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Iloilo City Philippines-447,992
*









CTTO


----------



## Justcallmemaybe (Jan 28, 2013)

*Legazpi City Philippines-196,639*









CTTO


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> Regina (pop 250,000), Saskatchewan, Canada
> 
> Untitled by edfahl, on Flickr
> 
> Welcome to Regina by Garry9600, on Flickr


The first one is actually called "Saskatoon" which, although in the same province as Regina, is actually considered a totally separate city.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ :nuts: You obviously never been to neither city, otherwise, you would have known which is which.

Did you see the same gold and black SGI tower in both photos? And I had lived in Regina for 4 years.




This is Saskatoon and I had lived there as well.

Saskatoon, Saskatchewan by Gerry Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Since we have talked about Saskatoon (metro pop 300,000 approx) here are some photos I took last Sept while on a home coming visit.


I actually like Toon more than Regina but the Queen City has much more office buildings despite having less people.

IMG_1063 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1049 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to make it clear that this is a skyscrapers forum and therefore when we talk about skyline we mean the skyline with modern highrises and not some photos with some churches, temples or lowrise apartments.


----------



## MrDevenox (Oct 14, 2016)

*Waregem (West-Flanders, Belgium) - Population 38 154*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

500k metro population doesnt give much leeway to NA skylines...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hence the title The best *small *city skyline, otherwise the title would have been called the best suburbs skyline.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Shreveport, LA*


Shreveport Skyline October 2016 by Darrell Rebouche, on Flickr


*Corpus Christi, TX*


Corpus Christi Skyline by texasfeel, on Flickr

*Mobile, AL*









edoration


----------



## abesKIA (Apr 23, 2016)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ :nuts: You obviously never been to neither city, otherwise, you would have known which is which.
> 
> Did you see the same gold and black SGI tower in both photos? And I had lived in Regina for 4 years.
> 
> ...




If Taylor Field was still standing (Old Mosaic Stadium) he might have recognized it as Regina.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

But the SGI tower is just so stand out and Saskatoon skyline is always dominated by the Bessborough Hotel.


----------



## Bogeyana (Sep 3, 2010)

joshsam said:


> ^^Read the title silly


*Population of the City of Cincinnati, OH., is 298,000.*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

You might want to read up on what 'metro population' stands for. The metro population of Cincinnati is 2,2million, the city population is 298.000.

But it's okey if you don't want to understand. Cincinnati defenately doesn't belong in this thread whether you are going to be reasonable or not.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

joshsam said:


> Cincinnati defenately doesn't belong in this thread whether you are going to be reasonable or not.


That's right, the thread title is clear as a bell, anyone trying to argue and post it otherwise will be considered trolling.


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

*Villa Gesell*
ARGENTINA
Pop. 31,730 hab.


----------



## Bogeyana (Sep 3, 2010)

joshsam said:


> You might want to read up on what 'metro population' stands for. The metro population of Cincinnati is 2,2million, the city population is 298.000.
> 
> But it's okey if you don't want to understand. Cincinnati defenately doesn't belong in this thread whether you are going to be reasonable or not.


Metropolitan area is totally misleading. For example, the Isle of Man (IOM) is part of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Liverpool, but not a part of metro Liverpool. Emergency services like medical facilities and the investigation of major crimes are all located in Liverpool. The IOM is even a different nation than the one which Liverpool is located in. The Cities of Liverpool and Manchester are of equal size (approx;500k each, however counting the metropolitan area would give the latter a population of about a 1/4 million greater than it's Merseyside counterpart_ "Metropolitan area"_ is very misleading. Places closer to Liverpool but across the river and closer to downtown Liverpool than a lot of actual Liverpool suburbs, are not counted as being metro Liverpool but places further from Manchester than Liverpool is, are counted as being part of metro Manchester.

Back to Cinci, some of it's suburbs are across the Ohio River in the state of Kentucky which would, IMO, give a false population figure, similar to the differences of Liverpool and Manchester.

Like I said, the metro populations are completely misleading. IMO!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I typed a whole reply that would be offtopic so I deleted it. Instead I'll just give you a sigh. -------------------------------


----------



## Bogeyana (Sep 3, 2010)

joshsam said:


> I typed a whole reply that would be offtopic so I deleted it. Instead I'll just give you a sigh. -------------------------------


Yeah, I feel just as exasperated as you do. Sigh!!!!!!!!!!!!!hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

joshsam said:


> I typed a whole reply that would be offtopic so I deleted it. Instead I'll just give you a sigh. -------------------------------


Looks like we have another Fabricio to deal with. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I need to remind you guys these and I reserve the right to delete any images that not contain modern towers.





Yellow Fever said:


> Non skyline photos will be deleted, so think before you post.





Yellow Fever said:


> I want to make it clear that this is a skyscrapers forum and therefore when we talk about skyline we mean the skyline with modern highrises and not some photos with some churches, temples or lowrise apartments.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Anchorage, Alaska pop. 301,826.










Frank K










Anchorage Alaska by Eugen Marculescu, on Flickr


----------



## carewser (Mar 12, 2005)

^301,826? Not quite. add 100k to that population although the important thing is, it still qualifies to be in this thread.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Why does having some tall buildings = good skyline? Some of the cities posted have skylines filled with tatty looking buildings
New york and vancouver and hong kong have nice skylines because theres nice buildings making up the skyline, and Iknow they're not small cities but I don't think Ive ever seen a small city with a pretty skyline.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

carewser said:


> ^301,826? Not quite. add 100k to that population although the important thing is, it still qualifies to be in this thread.


Yes, its metro pop is over 400,000.


----------



## Thorondor (Apr 23, 2015)

Rochester, MN (metro pop: ~216,000)









photo credit: Phthalogreen on Wikipedia









photo credit: me


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú, Brazil

*140.000*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Just googled it, its metro pop is almost 400,000 in 2014 and can swell over a million in the summer time.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Maringá's metro pop is 764,906 and doesn't fit in this thread, so I deleted it.


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Joaçaba, Brazil

*32.000*


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Pato Branco, Brazil

*80.000*


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

gyn-sp said:


> Balneário Camboriú, Brazil
> 
> *140.000*


Benidorm?


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Camboriú is the brazilian Benidorm, indeed! The comparison is unavoidable, since both are coastal tourist destinations, with lots of apartments used only during vacations and holidays. Anyway, the permanent population of Camboriú has increased a lot during the recent years, due to the high quality of life in the region (located in a developed zone of southern Brazil, in Santa Catarina State), and it has atraccted many retired people, which make up a large share of the total population.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Just googled it, its metro pop is almost 400,000 in 2014 and can swell over a million in the summer time.


I knew that could not be true how could a city of 140,000 possible be that big! Everyone would have a skyscraper to themselves haha

I think its quite pretty though. I like how slender many of the towers are, and the sea and mountains are a nice backdrop.


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Chapecó, Brazil

*213.000

https://goo.gl/maps/c6CmyzQAprq*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Its metro pop is 403,458.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chapecó


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bodø, Norway. Metro population: 53 257 (2017).









http://www.bodøhavn.no/?lang=no_NO









https://www.fylkesmannen.no/Nordland/Kurs-og-konferanse/Kommunekonferansen-2018/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ I like it, especially with the snowy mountains as the backdrop.


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Águas de Lindoia, Brazil

*18.000

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81guas_de_Lindoia

https://goo.gl/maps/hngtpNiQx6N2*


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Torres, RS, Brazil

*37.000 habitantes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torres,_Rio_Grande_do_Sul




































*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ This is another tourists favorite summer destination, the pop would be 10 times the city pop at 300,000 in the summer months.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torres,_Rio_Grande_do_Sul


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Would it be safe to say 90% of the "small" cities with good modern skylines in Brazil are tourists towns?


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Would it be safe to say 90% of the "small" cities with good modern skylines in Brazil are tourists towns?


I do not think so. there are dozens (or hundreds) of small cities with skyline in the southern half of the country.
I'll post some here.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Užice, Serbia (The administrative area has a total population of 82,060, while the urban area has a population of 59,747)

_source_

Old Town Uzice, Serbia by Sasha Popovic, on Flickr

Old Town Uzice, Serbia by Sasha Popovic, on Flickr


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

^^I liked!!


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Indaiatuba, SP, Brazil

*230.000*


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Cascavel, Paraná, Brazil

*Population: 319.000
Founded: 1952

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascavel

https://goo.gl/maps/ZL3oLpP7jA42*


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Erechim, Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil

*Population: 100.000

Founded: 1918

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erechim

https://goo.gl/maps/DAZGDUMZiBN2*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to be picky but make sure to post skyline images only.


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

São Lourenço, Minas Gerais, Brazil

*Population: 45.000

Founded: 1927

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A3o_Louren%C3%A7o,_Minas_Gerais

https://goo.gl/maps/ab3nDxnZaZo*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ This skyline match its population but still pretty good for its size.


----------



## Rokugatsu (Oct 1, 2010)

Hudson11 said:


> most of the smaller cities with noteworthy skylines are apart of a larger metro area with >500k population because of the suburban expanse or proximity to larger cities, at least here in the US. I'd imagine it's similar in Canada.


It's the same anywhere else...


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Itajaí, Santa Catarina, Brazil

*200.000

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itaja%C3%AD*


----------



## Oakenshield (Feb 11, 2017)

*Kamloops, BC - approx 100,000*

Posting a link from another post

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showpost.php?p=6870533&postcount=3457


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember Kamloops use to have only 50,000 people, it really growing fast.

Just noticed the figure you've given is 7 years ago, now its number probably is quite a bit more.


----------



## Oakenshield (Feb 11, 2017)

*Kamloops Population*

The post (from Monolith) is seven years ago. Reports are that the city population is just over 90,000 (not including Tk'emlups reserve or Sun Rivers), but the metro population is 103,000...averaging 5 - 6% growth in the past seven years. So yes, it is growing. Personally, I've noticed it in the volume of traffic in my morning commute.


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

*Punta Del Este, Uruguay (~70 000 in conurbation with Maldonado)*

Night Panorama of Punta del Este Skyline | 130327--jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, no Flickr

PDE. by Lucia Tellechea, no Flickr

Fireworks Punta End 2013 | 140101-9695-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, no Flickr


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

spidey7312 said:


> *Boise, ID
> 
> *
> Boise Skyline Spring 2017 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


Boise's MSA population is well over 500,000.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Bogeyana said:


> My choice is Cincinnati, Ohio, when approaching from the south along Interstate 75 across the Ohio River in Kentucky. https://www.google.ca/search?q=pict...WJ4MjZAhUoqlQKHVn0AGYQsAQIMg&biw=1920&bih=950


Cincinnati's MSA population is over 2 million.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Bogeyana said:


> Metropolitan area is totally misleading. For example, the Isle of Man (IOM) is part of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Liverpool, but not a part of metro Liverpool. Emergency services like medical facilities and the investigation of major crimes are all located in Liverpool. The IOM is even a different nation than the one which Liverpool is located in. The Cities of Liverpool and Manchester are of equal size (approx;500k each, however counting the metropolitan area would give the latter a population of about a 1/4 million greater than it's Merseyside counterpart_ "Metropolitan area"_ is very misleading. Places closer to Liverpool but across the river and closer to downtown Liverpool than a lot of actual Liverpool suburbs, are not counted as being metro Liverpool but places further from Manchester than Liverpool is, are counted as being part of metro Manchester.
> 
> Back to Cinci, some of it's suburbs are across the Ohio River in the state of Kentucky which would, IMO, give a false population figure, similar to the differences of Liverpool and Manchester.
> 
> Like I said, the metro populations are completely misleading. IMO!


I won't speak for other countries, but in the U.S. the metro population is all that really matters since annexation laws differ greatly from state to state. MSA guidelines are uniform.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> *Winston-Salem, North Carolina (pop 241,218)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The MSA is well over 500,000.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ You're right, its metro pop is over 660,000, so post deleted.


----------



## Oakenshield (Feb 11, 2017)

*Victoria, BC (metro population approx 400,000)*










I was recently in Victoria and I was surprised at the amount of new developments in the downtown area. This photo doesn't do it justice, but it does feature some of the city's charm.


----------



## Oakenshield (Feb 11, 2017)

*Victoria, BC (metro population approx 400,000)*

Another photo of downtown


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Peoria, Illinois* - Metro Pop. 373,590


Peoria 22 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Vintage vibes -- Photos from two cities in Emilia Romagna coast (Italy) 

*Rimini*
(150,000 inh.)
*Grattacielo di Rimini -- 101.5 meters -- 1957/1959*










https://500px.com/photo/155584795/rimini-waterfront-cityscape-at-evening-urban-night-lights-by-gianni-triggiani




Porto di Rimini, Italy by PeterFineart

*Cesenatico*
(25,000 inh.)
*Grattacielo di Cesenatico -- 118 meters -- 1952/1958*










https://500px.com/photo/270067719/cesenatico-by-luigi-p










https://drscdn.500px.org/photo/246181189/q%3D80_m%3D1500/v2?webp=true&sig=0bfc96d596a39fad77e39f8fe76166896b11793c0b570ba9b0b26aea4bbd28ca
​


----------



## BenjaminBern (Dec 30, 2015)

according to Wikipedia even small cities in Switzerland like Lausanne and Bern with a population of under 150k have a metro of well over 500k because it's a small rather dense country. For example Lausanne with around 145k has a metro pop of around 1.2millions.


Basel population around 200k









schreif.ch










swissinfo.ch


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Klaipėda, LT https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2064715&page=7*


----------



## Millennium Falcon (Jan 9, 2018)

*Malacca, Malaysia - urban area population of approx. 484k (gonna get booted out of this list in the coming years... :lol*


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Praia Grande - Brazil​
*320.000

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praia_Grande*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Cedar Rapids, IA* - Metro Pop 257,940


Aerial View of Cedar Rapids, Iowa during Summer by Jacob Boomsma, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Lansing, MI* Metro Pop 464,036


Lansing is the Capitol of Michigan by Jacob Boomsma, on Flickr


Lansing is the Capitol of Michigan by Jacob Boomsma, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Springfield, Illinois, USA* (metro pop. 210k)
 
Contrast by Matt Penning, on Flickr

Hudson11's posts just go to show how you can practically pick any large suburban city in America and find a petty skyscraper or two.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Midland, Texas* (metro pop 300k)
Midland, Texas Skyline by gbcandrewstx, on Flickr


----------



## gyn-sp (Oct 6, 2011)

Torres, RS, Brazil

*40.000 habitantes, 300,000 during summer.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torres,_Rio_Grande_do_Sul




































*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Jesolo*
26,000 inh.​
Beach-town in north-east Italy.


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

* Eldoret - Kenya (280,000)​ *










https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eldoret


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Batumi, Georgia*

City: 155K
Metro: 195K



























https://dergachev-va.livejournal.com/234553.html


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*PUTRAJAYA - MALAYSIA
Population: 91.900 [2018]*


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

That would be clearly Benidorm, Spain with just a population of 69k.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Peoria, Illinois* (metro pop 374k)

 
Peoria Skyline by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Corpus Christi, United States* (metro pop. 443k)



P1030019 by Marc Noordink, on Flickr

 
Corpus Christi Skyline by texasfeel, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Asheville, NC* Metro Pop 424,858









recreation.gov


----------



## GS 100 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Balneário Camboriú, Brazil*
Population: 142.295 (2019)

























































Photos: JC Drones
https://www.flickr.com/people/jefersoncherobin/​


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Darwin, Australia - Population‎: ‎148,564


Darwin, Australia by Jason smart, on Flickr


Darwin by Mark McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

*Majdanpek (Serbia)* - Population: 7.699


----------



## Salesen (Feb 15, 2014)

*Little Rock, Arkansas*

Population: 197,881


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^^ Little Rock's metro pop is 738k though. In any case, great photo!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Offenbach - Population: 128.744*


Offenbach aus der Luft by Da-On, auf Flickr


Offenbach am Main by thorstenegal, auf Flickr


IMG_4346 by kid77, auf Flickr

*Offenbach (in the background Frankfurt)*

Skyline of Offenbach and Frankfurt. by David Marx, auf Flickr


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

I like Offenbach's skyline for a small city but since the metro population is several million, it doesn't really qualify for this thread.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Jena - Population 111.407*

The smallest highrise (42m) in the middle was built in 1915 and is the first skyscraper in Germany.









by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/User:Wimox https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/deed.en


----------



## g-n-r (Sep 27, 2008)

*Nancy, France - Population : 104,072 (urban area : 285,659)*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:NancycentreEst.jpg

Nancy - Gare by targa54, sur Flickr

Nancy I by Alexey Matveichev, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bergen, Norway*

The city districts of NORDNES and Strandsiden from Mt. Ulriken by Odd Roar Aalborg, on Flickr

The Fjord Capital from Mt. Ulriken in mid-May (1) by Odd Roar Aalborg, on Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Chapecó*
*Santa Catarina, Brazil*​















Etieri.(Chapecó thread)


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Umuarama*
*Paraná, Brazil
110k Inhabt.*​















_*search*_​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Reykjavik*









雷克雅未克正午时分 by Moon on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tallinn*

Patarei vangla-merekindlus-august 2020 by Joel Kirsimaa, on Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Itapiranga
Santa Catarina, Brazil
17k inhabt.*​
















Luis Carlos Eich


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Pato Branco*
*Paraná, Brazil
83k inhabt.*​








Bolt Protensão


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Leuven, Belgium*


Urban renewal Vaartkom Leuven by Fotocollectief 2020


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kaunas, Lithuania*

Kaunas Lithuania. Simono Daukanto bridge | August 2020 by Temphotto, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Aguadulce, Spain*









Aguadulce golden hour by Antonio Aguado on 500px


----------



## Arch Wright (Jul 6, 2019)

One of the most interesting case studies for building out vs up, is Woking, UK. A town of 100,000 has 2 towers over 100m under construction and a further 2 in planning. Some UK commentators have compared it to a miniature US city.









66113 Woking Day Aggregates by James Stearn, on Flickr









Space, Woking - BNP Paribas Real Estate


----------



## Puinkabouter (Jan 8, 2007)

That's quite spectacular for a small town. It is part of the Greater London Urban Area though.


----------



## Arch Wright (Jul 6, 2019)

Puinkabouter said:


> That's quite spectacular for a small town. It is part of the Greater London Urban Area though.


Technically it is part of the greater urban area/ commuter belt, but not part of greater London itself. Located in the adjacent county of Surrey. There are lots of towns surrounding London, such as Reading and Watford that are developing at an astonishing rate.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Poço de Caldas
Minas Gerais, Brazil
166k. Inhabt.*​








*Douglas Alberto*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Ponta Grossa
Paraná, Brazil*
*355k. inhabt.







*​Jasiriga


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Rostock, Germany*

053 - Rostock 2020 by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr

060 - Rostock 2020 by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Reno, United States*

12/20/2018 by Don Bachman, on Flickr

Reno SkyLine by Aaron Hilke, on Flickr

Twilight in Reno by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Araçatuba, Brazil (195k)*









by dionisiosfilho









https://www.hojemais.com.br/imagem/noticia/1000/1000/1572189177_42982.jpg









https://deznoventa.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/Heliponto-do-edificio-DJI_0245-Copy.jpg


----------



## Arch Wright (Jul 6, 2019)

*Ipswich, UK, 133,000*

My hometown that has struggled immensely since 2008.
























Luxury 1, 2 & 3 bedroom apartments Ipswich - The Winerack Apartments


Luxury 1, 2 & 3 bedroom apartments with outstanding views situated on the Ipswich Waterfront. The first collection of 11 luxury apartments with waterfront views are now released. Reserve now, move in May 2019. Developed by Ipswich Wharf Developments Ltd. The individual new apartments in the 3rd...




thewinerackapartments.com




(all above images)
Following images taken by me.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Arch Wright said:


> *Ipswich, UK, 133,000*
> 
> My hometown that has struggled immensely since 2008.
> 
> ...


Really nice riverfront views. Is it possible to commute into London from here?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Cascavel*
*Paraná, Brazil
332k. inhabt.*​















Thiago Xaga


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vlissingen, The Netherlands*

Boulevard Bankert, Vlissingen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Ålesund, Norway *

Ålesund at sunset by Colin Grubbs, on Flickr


----------



## Afro Circus (Jul 30, 2014)

*Kisumu - Kenya
pop - 397,000









by thorne*​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tampere, Finland*









Magnificent Autumn Sunset in Finland by Pouya Lucky on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ostend, Belgium*









remember the sailors 2 by EDDY CHRISTIAENS on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Turku, Finland *

Turku by Tuomo Lindfors, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Reykjavik*

Reykjavik by Baldur Eðvarðsson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Vigo, Spain*









Vigo by celtarro on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Böblingen, Germany*









Böblingen Blue Hour by Niklas_Weidner on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Gijon, Spain*









Playa de Gijon by martin rodriguez sanchez on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Mobile, Alabama*

FURX 4226 by Andy Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Myrtle Beach, South Carolina*

Myrtle Beach by Sir-Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Divinópolis*
*Minas Gerais, Brazil
240k. Inhabt.*​








*search*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Concórdia*
*Santa Catarina, Brazil
75k inhabt.*​








Drones Filmagens Aéreas







*search*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Curitibanos*
*Santa Catarina, Brazil
39k inhabt.*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Sarandi*
*Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil
24k. Inhabt.*​















*search*​


----------



## thewallpart6 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Wellington, New Zealand*

Aerial view downtown Wellington by Maureen Pierre, on Flickr

IMG_2237 by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Groningen*

WB201311-HiRes by Wil de Boer, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Liège, Belgium*

Liege by Kenneth Decrock, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Balneário Camboriú* 

DJI_0103 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0101 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr

DJI_0366-2 by jeferson cherobin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Tampere*

PANO0002 (6)-Pano by Ville .fi, on Flickr

PANO0001-Pano (2) by Ville .fi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Almere*









Almere City Skyline by John ten Hoeve on 500px


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Groningen * 

20210212 09 Groningen - Eemskanaal by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Fort Wayne, Indiana*

Downtown Fort Wayne, Indiana by Blake VanCleave, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vlissingen, The Netherlands*

_MG_1624.jpg by Henk Cijsouw, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Torres, Brazil (pop. 39.000)*









by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr









by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr










O que fazer em Torres - RS - Praias e pontos turísticos - Viagens e Caminhos


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Eindhoven:


















Onderzoek en data | Gemeente Eindhoven


Ben je op zoek naar informatie over de gemeente Eindhoven? Hier vind je gegevens over onder andere inwoners, economie, onderwijs en veiligheid. Je kunt zoeken naar data en informatie over diverse thema's over de hele stad maar ook over stadsdelen, wijken of buurten. Wil je zelf meedoen aan een...




www.eindhoven.nl





This skyline will expand significantly coming years, by projects like District E:


















Hoogste toren plan District E in Eindhoven groeit naar 170 meter


EINDHOVEN - Geen 158 meter maar zelfs 170 meter wordt de hoogste toren van het plan District E voor het Stationsplein in Eindhoven. Dat heeft vooral technische oorzaken. Ook wordt er nog volop gesleuteld aan precieze locatie voor deze westtoren. In de nieuwste versie staat die gepland tegenover...




www.gelderlander.nl


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Shali (Chechen), Russia - 53.807 inhabitants*











https://avatars.mds.yandex.net/get-altay/4416885/2a00000177539400df35f995dc873161f570/XXXL.jpg













https://avatars.mds.yandex.net/get-altay/2838749/2a000001710c739e7dcdc22037997d6a3f2c/XXXL.jpg











https://i.imgur .com/dvgVCc2.jpg











https://35photo.pro/photos_main/1246/6232840.jpg













https://grozny-inform.ru/LoadedImages/2020/09/25/shali_peshekhodnaya_zona.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Argun (Chechen), Russia - 37.373 inhabitants*











https://grozny.tv/storage/images/9cf7a045d182b527.jpeg













http://newargun.ru/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/DJI_0207-1536x1151.jpg













https://chechnyatoday.com/images/uploads/2021/10/11/0fa3a4d734f5151fae8d19a8b6770157%20(2).jpg











https://content.foto.my.mail.ru/mai...t.foto.my.mail.ru/mail/axey/28746/h-29160.jpg[/URL]









https://content.foto.my.mail.ru/mai...t.foto.my.mail.ru/mail/axey/28746/h-29154.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Toledo, Brazil (pop. 142.645)*









http://blog.imobiliariapanorama.com...umbnail-09aa7256d55a641e9c68f6ac6d1d0c3c.jpeg









by Ego Rooftop Bar









by Renanfk









https://www.skyscrapercity .com/threads/toledo-pr.1111267/page-206









by robertoforce


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Pinhalzinho, Brazil (pop. 20.712)*









http://www.pinhalzinho.sc.gov.br/content/2017/04/capa-face-prefeitura-large.png









by PivottoSignoriConstrutoraEIncorporadoraLtda









https://i.ytimg.com/vi/nGBOcKgJq3A/maxresdefault.jpg









by ptpinhalzinho









by Barichello Drones


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Pato Branco, Brazil (pop. 82.881)*









by Dilson Vargas









https://michelmacedoarquitetos.arq.br/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/NOTURNA.jpg









https://si9dados.com.br/si9-fotos/ciro/16221503452671622150344317IMG_8003.JPG









https://michelmacedoarquitetos.arq.br/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/00-01.jpg









https://michelmacedoarquitetos.arq.br/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/04-02.jpg









by Diário do Sudoeste









https://michelmacedoarquitetos.arq.br/wp-content/uploads/2021/12/20-02.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Lajeado, Brazil (pop. 85.033)*











https://s01.jetimgs.com/trtmA5Mvbslu5YThxTJvFxrg1lnmz8x77fW5QT-q-I61JkS88TZCDYx38M1QbkJgLXYvB-ryuewtQgOQYXYPLPXCVPvV19CveHVwepe4-xmGNczYZPhXphYmAfUr3CEL6q0-gfBdtp5dPGzNoJMWxllQlQQ8s9oemOqYbpOP/2.jpg













https://jacquesimoveis.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/A3759_1.jpg













https://s01.jetimgs.com/trtmSQUvLclyowtNjJjyV4n4C8eZt2XFqM9ypl_dqThEpkJHIJV2efWWjgl1YBM4K8ZMb8n9SVV6a2DB7uPJ_1GAfqtWshI5gQghkasdWvKmwpnMInVbi3-coO1Rfw/bairro_centro_Lajeado_rio_grande_do_sul_cidade_de_Lajeado_Posto_Faleiro.JPG.jpg











https://www.skyscrapercity .com/threads/rio-grande-do-sul-not%C3%ADcias.1658069/page-1480









https://www.facebook .com/davanconstrutora/


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Xaxim, Brazil (pop. 28.424)*









by prefeituradexaxim









by Focco Produções Audiovisuais









by andretarnowskyfilho









by Vgnr.18









https://i.imgur .com/tqMAGsO.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Joaçaba, Brazil (pop. 30.118)*









https://img.apresenta.me/MzYwMLVNVU...X5uZm2mWpGtsVqBsa2_eVqSUW2BeVq6XkFerYl5QA.jpg









https://i.imgur .com/ieaXrbQ.jpg









https://eder-luiz-images.nyc3.cdn.d...b085ad7c5244c25eedbf45e724b111_post_large.jpg









by levis.mov









by levis.mov


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Marau, Brazil (pop. 45.523)*











https://www.vangfm.com.br/arquivos/img_noticia_v2/31b16988f0d2f737dfa94fc535aeb0e1.jpg













https://www.gdeimob.com.br/upload/imoveis/5/grande_422_1248360022.jpg













https://www.viagensecaminhos.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/marau-rio-grande-do-sul.jpg













https://www.viagensecaminhos.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/marau-rs.jpg













https://www.viagensecaminhos.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/01/praca-central-marau.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Matinhos, Brazil (pop. 35.219)*









https://www.viagensecaminhos.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/praia-mansa-prainha-caioba-pr.jpg









https://www.viagensecaminhos.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/praia-mansa-caioba.jpg









https://www.viagensecaminhos.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/praia-mansa-caioba-pr.jpg









https://www.viagensecaminhos.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/matinhos-pr.jpg









https://www.viagensecaminhos.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/praia-brava-caioba-pr.jpg


----------

